# What color Gulp Shrimp/DOA?



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

As the title says, what color do you guys use? I have been trying the gold flaked new penny 3/8 without much luck beside hardhead catfish and ladyfish...


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

I've always used the new penny gulp and for DOA have a bunch of colors. The one that produced the most was the electric chicken color for me. That and a close second being the root beer dark brown color which is great for dloudy water. Seems as though Gulp attract the cats and pinfish which is why I rarely use them now.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Clear with silver flake, they were discontinued for years and the demand brought then back last year best color there ever was


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

Ive had way better luck with the regular all white gulp than with any other color. Havent managed to get any DOAs to work at all


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Dang, that is a tough question as it largely depends on the time of day, year, and water color.

That being said, I love to throw smoke, and salt and pepper to reds that I can see. If I had to pick one to just blindly throw right now, it would be root beer.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

hsiF deR said:


> Dang, that is a tough question as it largely depends on the time of day, year, and water color.
> 
> That being said, I love to throw smoke, and salt and pepper to reds that I can see. If I had to pick one to just blindly throw right now, it would be root beer.


 
Completely agree. Mostly depends on the water color. I always have root beer for overcast days or dirty water and also something flashy for sunnier days and then one in between.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

new penny, glow white, white, electric chicken Gulps.

Not a fan of DOAs except for the DOA airheads, i use Red and Gold and Electric Chicken.

oh and anything chartruse


----------

